
Thoughts on React and Vue - LiterallyDoge
Honestly they are both phenomenal tech stacks.  My current thoughts are that Vue is less opinionated and has a lighter transpilation pipeline, but doesn&#x27;t have anything that can match React Native.  What are your thoughts?
======
crooked-v
I prefer React because JSX has a one-to-one translation to JS code. It makes
reasoning through edge cases and interactions with builtins much easier than
with template language-based stuff.

~~~
LiterallyDoge
A good point. I like templates because they seem to require less
transpilation, which makes the process of development easier overall. Thanks
for the reply.

